# My Dads beretta



## Lorrielynn (Feb 28, 2015)

My father passed (age 97) and left me his Beretta. There is a number on the right side "871234". 
On the left side it reads "P.Beretta-Cal 9 CORTO-Mo 1934-BREVET GARDONE V.T. 1941 XlX
also on the left side, high and towards the grip, really small, a crown with a shield type mark. under that is a crown with a PSE below it, and under that a 1941.
Just behind the safety there looks to be an F.
The family story is that Dad brought this back from WWII. He was a bomber pilot 1942-44, flew B24 bombers.
I am looking for any information on this gun for sentimental reasons.
Lorrie~


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a very nice beretta.

Many knowledgable people here , they will know exactly what you have..

Hang tight for sentimental valuations. Sorry bout your dad, sounds like he lived a full life, with many stories to tell, maybe? 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Welcome and prayers for you and your father and family.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a Beretta M1934, in .380 ACP. Nice gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your father's passing, and welcome to the forum. Does it look anything like this?

Beretta M1934 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your father's gun is a fairly valuable collectors' item, since it was made during WW2, and it has both a wartime and a family history.
Take good care of it.

Don't be afraid to shoot it.
Keep it clean and a little oily, so it doesn't rust.
Do not ever have it refinished, since that will ruin a lot of its historical value.

It was made by Beretta, in Italy, during 1941. It was a military- or Fascist-Party-issued item, and it would be nice to know where and how your father acquired it.
The modern American name for the cartridge it fires is ".380 ACP," and these are still widely available.
The "XIX" marking indicates that it was made during the 19th year of Fascist rule in Italy (_i.e._, 1941). The 871234 number is its "serial number," an individual identifier.
The crown-and-shield and crown-with-PSE marks are called a "proofmarks," added by a government inspector when a new gun passes its final tests. The "F" means that the gun is ready to fire if you can see this letter (I don't know the Italian word), and "safe" if the letter is covered.
It is known as a "Model of 1934" (M.1934, _Modelo 1934_, _etc._).

If you ever want to sell it, a gun-auction house like Rock Island Auctions will help you realize much more from the sale, than will selling it to a dealer.


----------

